# Greetings from Western New York



## brianodie (Aug 20, 2006)

Hello all.

I'm very happy to have found this site. Just happened to find you guys while collecting some info on bows I'm interested in. It'll be nice to have a home for advice and to share hunting/archery stories.

A little about myself I guess....
I've been hunting (including archery) for 20 years now. I was introduced to sport hunting by my father and it is a life passion. I enjoy archery hunting more than gun probably because I started shooting a bow at about 5 or 6 years of age. I still remember shooting my red limbed youth bow at hay bales while my father practiced with his old Bear Grizzly recurve.

I began hunting with a hand-me-down Bear Whitetail Hunter I received from my father. I still have the bow in storage and will probably never get rid of it. My next bow was a Jennings Forked Lightning XL I bartered away from a college buddy. I hunted that bow for about 10 years before I bought my current bow, an Oneida Areoforce X80. I was looking to upgrade from this bow but I really see no reason to at this point. I am interested in the Oneida Black Eagle or the Bladerunner ISO and if I found a good deal I'd make a move on one. I guess I'm not in tune with the Mathews rage and usually don't follow the crowd anyway. I love my Oneida and usually stick with my equipment for a while when I'm comfortable with it. Hell, I shot fingers up until the time I picked up my Oneida! 

I just picked up an old Bear Grizzly recurve like my father had many years ago. I want to hunt with this bow this season but will only do so if I get good at practice. I am open to any and all suggestions and advice on what I should be doing and what equipment will work best with this old time recurve. I've taken many deer with all the bows I've owned and I'd love to become proficient enough with the recurve to take a deer with that too. 

Again, I'm impressed with the site and look forward to using the site and meeting people here. 

Take Care,
Brian


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

welcome to archery talk hopw u like this site as much as i do


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

welcome!!!

its a great site to be on!!

mossy


----------



## dusters (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome to AT. Better stay away from Mossy, she scares people.


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

dusters!!!!
how dare u?
u gonna pay for that cute lil remark!!

just ingnore him brian,hes not all there!!!!

mossy


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Brian. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## brianodie (Aug 20, 2006)

dusters said:


> Welcome to AT. Better stay away from Mossy, she scares people.


Thanks for the advice Dusters but I don't scare easy!:wink: 

I am really enjoying this site. There's alot of good info here. Even after being into archery for 20 years you can still learn.

Later,
Brian


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Welcome to the site Brain! Glad to see you found it. Have you made it to Double T yet?
Talk to you later.
Terry


----------



## trgtsnpr (Mar 16, 2006)

*welcome*

welcome brian its great site bill from elmira n.y.


----------



## brianodie (Aug 20, 2006)

str8arrow said:


> Welcome to the site Brain! Glad to see you found it. Have you made it to Double T yet?
> Talk to you later.
> Terry


Double T? Sorry Terry, I don't know what or where you're talking about. But now that you have my interest, clue me in!

Later,
Brian


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

to Archery Talk and hope you enjoy your time here:darkbeer: and also stop by Wild Extremes if your a serious hunter and say HI! Link at bottom:wink:


----------



## brianodie (Aug 20, 2006)

*New Bows*

Anyone know anything about the Pearson Exile or Guardian compounds?

I've been looking for a new bow and have been leaning towards a Hoyt or upgrading my Oneida Aeroforce to a Black Eagle.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

welcom to AT it is a great site


----------

